# Berrien springs fish cam



## flowie (Oct 26, 2015)

MDNR used to have a webcam for the Berrien Springs Fish Ladder

Last year Carbon Tv Hosted it.....cant find it now.

Anyone have a link or know if they are going to have it this year?

My son and I watched it every morning last year.


----------



## Steve61 (Aug 30, 2016)

flowie said:


> MDNR used to have a webcam for the Berrien Springs Fish Ladder
> 
> Last year Carbon Tv Hosted it.....cant find it now.
> 
> ...


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/river-cam.573199/#post-6007138

I'm missing it too


----------

